# East/west harbor crappie



## Quillbilly

Does anyone have any reports on the crappie fishing in the harbors around Sandusky Bay? Thinking about bringing my kids up this Monday any information would be much appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Lems

Haven't been up yet this year, but it usually doesn't get fired up much before May in the Harbors. It's supposed to be a great day on Monday, so give it a go. I'm heading south to Indian Lake, but after May 1st, I hope to have a few reports of crappies in West Harbor. Good Luck Quillbilly!


----------



## Quillbilly

Made the trip 3 weeks ago and never caught a crappie. Water temp was 56 wondering if it’s starting to turn on?


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike

Had 53 degrees this morning in east harbor. The colder water got pushed in from the north winds.


----------



## ErieEye

West harbor was 59 at 5 this afternoon when I pulled the boat.


----------



## PatSea

Talked to a guy in West Harbor this afternoon who was fishing for crappie. No go


----------



## rutty

Usually Mothers Day weekend is when they get started on law of averages. The best fishing is usually Memorial Day weekend. The fish should start to turn on in the next week or so.


----------



## brad crappie

rutty said:


> Usually Mothers Day weekend is when they get started on law of averages. The best fishing is usually Memorial Day weekend. The fish should start to turn on in the next week or so.


Rutty it’s fishing they are bitting a little , some and awesome! Those cold blows from north pushing colder water in hurt! Basically it’s working your ass off just like the last 3 tourneys I have fished!!!


----------



## Quillbilly

Thanks everyone for the updates it’s a 2 hr drive for me so I really appreciate any info I can get ahead of time.


----------



## fshnfreak

My buddy pulled 12 from East Harbor Monday. He worked really hard for those 12 fish. All the crappie came on a 1/32 oz jig head and a gambler body of some sort. He is pretty tight lipped about his crappie fishin. He is pretty much a bank fisher man too unless he goes out with me...lol.


----------



## rutty

brad crappie said:


> Rutty it’s fishing they are bitting a little , some and awesome! Those cold blows from north pushing colder water in hurt! Basically it’s working your ass off just like the last 3 tourneys I have fished!!!


Isn't that the truth. It is tough, the marinas are flooded because of the NorthEast wind. This week looks good with light winds and little rain and temps close to 80 by the weekend. The fishing will really turn on next week! I am hoping to hit the Portage soon!


----------



## brad crappie

rutty said:


> Isn't that the truth. It is tough, the marinas are flooded because of the NorthEast wind. This week looks good with light winds and little rain and temps close to 80 by the weekend. The fishing will really turn on next week! I am hoping to hit the Portage soon!


I like fishing cold fronts and less bites with less fish! Keeps my hands dry and clean!


----------



## Lems

Now there is a "glass half full" kinda guy! I personally like the extra challenge of fishing a cold front....it really tests ones abilities. Lol!!


----------

